# Is Prince George pro gun........



## Cait43 (Apr 4, 2013)

:mrgreen:

https://www.aol.com/video/view/prin...s-off-debate-online/5b1fc2fa4deb1a2edfa0587e/


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

...Maybe.
But certainly his parents are ignorant fools.

No child of mine would have gotten away with pointing even a toy gun at any person, ever.

"Guns are not toys" has to begin at a very early age.


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

When I was much younger than I am now, all my friends and I played "Army". We took it pretty seriously and we bought the best, most realistic guns that we could afford / acquire.

Back then, it was perfectly okay to point your Thompson .45 cal. machine gun at "the enemy". Hell, we even had bazookas that fired a projectile about 40' or so.

But.....the times have changed *DRASTICALLY*, and it's no longer acceptable. Many times, our battles would run over into the evening, and we'd then go into our night ops mode.

Of course, everything would come to a dead stop once dinner time arrived, or your mom calling for you......whichever came first. :smt1099


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

Yeah.
That was us, too.
In a New York City park, no less.

But that was 70 years ago.


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

Steve M1911A1 said:


> Yeah.
> That was us, too.
> In a New York City park, no less.
> 
> But that was 70 years ago.


That must have been before Charles Bronson and Death Wish. :mrgreen:


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

_Death Wish_ came out in 1974.
In January of 1974, I was 36 years old. By then I was, um, playing with real guns.

I started into serious practical-pistol competition in 1978, and into field-practical rifle shooting in 1979.

BTW: Charles Bronson was a customer, in my leather-craft shop.


----------



## Goldwing (Nov 5, 2014)

When I was 10 or 12 my two buddies and I were shooting tin cans with our Daisy BB guns in a vacant lot. Jerry and Roger had "Red Riders" and I had spent my paper route money on a model 99 "Target Special".

Jerry and Rogers' older brother Allen was a bully and a prick. He was around 15 and loved to torment the younger kids in the neighborhood. Allen went home and got his BB gun and started lobbing shots at us from a couple hundred feet away and eventually hit me in the face. After my buds assured me that I wasn't bleeding I wiped my tears and returned fire with extreme prejudice. After being hit several times Allen retreated to his parents house. We found out soon enough that he was on the phone recruiting reinforcements.

Bob Dehlke and Al Ohmdahl were Allens' pals, when we saw them riding their bikes down the street with their BB guns, we high tailed it to my parents house and locked the doors. The big kids knew where we were and covered both routes of escape. The three of us retreated to the attic and opened the windows that faced the north and south which turned into a major tactical blunder. The older kids emptied their BB guns into the darkness beyond the open windows. While they were reloading they had cover behind large cottonwoods so we were in a bad spot.

I told Jerry and Rog to stay out of the sunlight and back from the window if they were going to shoot and I headed for the basement.When I got down there I saw that at one of the windows I had a clear shot at Allen and Bob so I slowly and quietly opened the window. I unscrewed the tube magazine/barrel and saw about 20 BBs left, put it back in and shot two screaming running bullies that were looking to shoot me. At that time my Mom woke from her nap and game over.

I think that there were mass groundings and BB gun confiscations following the gunfight on London Road, but I still have my trusty "99".


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

Model 99 Target Special...
The words "Target Special" bring up some thoughts.

A few years ago, I asked Daisy for a review sample of their new version of the Model 25 pump gun.
It came with an adjustable rear sight, which could be switched from open-notch to peep, and, of all the stupid additions, a push-button trigger safety.
Its internal BB magazine was now made of cast zinc (or Zymac, maybe), and the new-style parts would not fit into the older Model 25 I already had.

Everything worked the way it was supposed to, except the sights.
The front sight was spot-welded at the wrong angle, and could not be adjusted. That made the adjustability of the rear sight a moot point, because it could not be shifted over far enough to compensate for the bad placement of the front sight.
Finally, I took pliers to that misaligned front sight. Of course, when I bent it, the spot welds holding one side of it broke loose. Cyanoacrylate "miracle glue" was a good enough fix, and then I could use the rear sight.

But the new Model 25 was inherently inaccurate!
No matter how carefully and well I aligned that adjustable rear sight, the BBs would not all go to the same place. Not even to the same general area.
The old Model 25 that a friend had given me was accurate enough, even with its relatively poor sights. It beat the new version every time.

Treasure your Model 99. It's irreplaceable. New Daisy guns aren't worth the inflated price you'll pay for them.


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

My 1st BB rifle was a Daisy model 1894 Winchester. I often carried that thing over 3 miles one way to the Spokane River to shoot at stuff. If I was going to stay a while, I took a lunch with me.

Not once did I ever get stopped by anyone who saw me with it. Some times, I'd stop on the way and pick up a friend or two, who also had BB rifles. Man oh man, those were the days. :mrgreen:

And.....I still have it. It's out in my storage shed. Mine had a plastic stock. Not real wood. :smt086

Here's a file pic of one:


----------



## Goldwing (Nov 5, 2014)

I apologize for the hijack.

My older brother found the "99" in Moms attic a couple of years back and called to tell me that he was going to "fix" it. I told him not to touch it and took it off his hands within the hour. I brought it home and thanks to the interweb and some kind folks on a Daisy forum I turned it from a wall hanger to a deadly weapon.

This is my 25' target.









This is a full magazine offhand at 25'.










I think I could shoot the star out at the carnival with a minor sight adjustment.:smt068

GW


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

I went on E-Bay and was able to find a reproduction 1894 Operator's Manual. I was shocked at what these sell for on E-Bay. The rifle I mean. :smt104


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

goldwing said:


> I apologize for the hijack.
> 
> My older brother found the "99" in Moms attic a couple of years back and called to tell me that he was going to "fix" it. I told him not to touch it and took it off his hands within the hour. I brought it home and thanks to the interweb and some kind folks on a Daisy forum I turned it from a wall hanger to a deadly weapon.
> 
> ...


Been there......done that! :smt033


----------



## Goldwing (Nov 5, 2014)

paratrooper said:


> I went on E-Bay and was able to find a reproduction 1894 Operator's Manual. I was shocked at what these sell for on E-Bay. The rifle I mean. :smt104
> 
> View attachment 15460


My brother just bought an 1894 that shoots for $50 at a garage sale. Did he do OK?


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

goldwing said:


> My brother just bought an 1894 that shoots for $50 at a garage sale. Did he do OK?


I think he did fine. I'm no expert on BB guns or rifles though. When I bought mine new way back when, it was something like $16.00. The ones with the wood stocks were closer to $25.00 or so......and out of my price range.


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

I went out to my storage shed and retrieved my Daisy model 1894 Winchester BB rifle. For as old as it is, it's in remarkable shape. The plastic stock / forearm isn't cracked or all scratched up. The "bluing" on the metal is at least 95%. The butt plate is a little scratched, but not bad. 

It still had some BB's in it. I was amazed! I cocked it and it fired just fine. It functions and shoots great. Anyways, I brought it back into my garage and it will take a place in my gun vault. I oiled it up a bit and then wiped it all down. It's looking bad ass. 

I ordered a high-quality reproduction hang tag for it from E-Bay, just as I did the operations manual. 

Man oh man, the memories it brought back. The BB's in it had to be 55+ yrs. old or so.


----------



## Goldwing (Nov 5, 2014)

Sounds like we need an air gun forum.

GW


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

paratrooper said:


> I went out to my storage shed and retrieved my Daisy model 1894 Winchester BB rifle...The BB's in it had to be 55+ yrs. old or so.


Drop a little 3-in-One oil into the little hole in the barrel, to wet the piston's leather seal.
That'll make it work better.


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

Steve M1911A1 said:


> Drop a little 3-in-One oil into the little hole in the barrel, to wet the piston's leather seal.
> That'll make it work better.


I did that already. :smt023


----------

